# Paphiopedilum Doll's Kobold



## Djthomp28 (Jul 9, 2020)

These are both made with Paph henryanum f. christae x Paph Charlesworth f. bromilowae. In previous years these have bloom lighter than the typical form and in August/September. This year they bloomed darker and much earlier. The warm weather is really doing a number on the blooming cycles around here. 

It nice to see them bloom before I find a new home for them. Space it tight, and I just divide my typical Doll's Kobold. Doll's Kobolds will be taking up too much space once winter comes.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

Interesting coloration, with the pink pouch still coming through strong from a christae form of henryanum.

I am not familiar with fm bromilowae? Is it lighter in color than normal charlesworthii? Any pics of the parents?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2020)

its a good hybris; Doll's Kobold


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 10, 2020)

I love this hybrid. Yours look just like two of my seedlings made with type parents. 
Mine last bloomed in the fall of 2018. A couple of them are in sheath again. I thought they would bloom sooner, but no.
Charlesworthii and its primary really hate me. lol


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 10, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Interesting coloration, with the pink pouch still coming through strong from a christae form of henryanum.
> 
> I am not familiar with fm bromilowae? Is it lighter in color than normal charlesworthii? Any pics of the parents?


I am not familiar with the form either. I am not completely sure about the spelling just what's on the tags. I have not found much about the form but I know it is a much lighter form of charlesworthii. The picture I saw on the vendor's site (Lucky Girl, which closed a few years ago) was a tawny light tan color.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks all. Doll's Kobold is an adorable hybrid. I will post my type Doll's Kobold when it opens. hopefully the flowers will overlap.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 10, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I love this hybrid. Yours look just like two of my seedlings made with type parents.
> Mine last bloomed in the fall of 2018. A couple of them are in sheath again. I thought they would bloom sooner, but no.
> Charlesworthii and its primary really hate me. lol


Maybe we can trade. You can share your Parvi blooming magic, and I will share my Doll's Kobold blooming. These bloom easily each year for me. Those pesky parvis are the slow growers


----------



## Just1more (Jul 10, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> These are both made with Paph henryanum f. christae x Paph Charlesworth f. bromilowae. In previous years these have bloom lighter than the typical form and in August/September. This year they bloomed darker and much earlier. The warm weather is really doing a number on the blooming cycles around here.
> 
> It nice to see them bloom before I find a new home for them. Space it tight, and I just divide my typical Doll's Kobold. Doll's Kobolds will be taking up too much space once winter comes.
> 
> ...


 Nothing to offer in trade. If you’re going to sell/ship, I’d be interested in details!


----------



## Phred (Jul 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Interesting coloration, with the pink pouch still coming through strong from a christae form of henryanum.
> 
> I am not familiar with fm bromilowae? Is it lighter in color than normal charlesworthii? Any pics of the parents?


Hi Leslie 
There may be more to this but I believe “ f. bromilowae” is a synonym for alba/album. I’ve have a few myself and some are marked album and some bromilowae.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 11, 2020)

I wish I thought to grab a screen capture and the description of the cross. I do that now so I can refer back to the details once the plants bloom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 14, 2020)

My regular Doll's Kobold is blooming. The flower is smaller than normal but still adorable.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 14, 2020)

The first flowers in this thread are nice and have an attracting colouration but the colouration of the last one is great and made my day.


----------



## Just1more (Aug 24, 2020)

Beautiful blooms and plants!!!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 25, 2020)

GuRu said:


> The first flowers in this thread are nice and have an attracting colouration but the colouration of the last one is great and made my day.


Hear, hear!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 25, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Hear, hear!



Jens, as you know there are several/many things which can make someone's day.......and this was one of these.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 26, 2020)

GuRu said:


> there are several/many things which can make someone's day.......and this was one of these.



Yes, and the beauty of that flower could even melt the stone heart of this semi-hardcore speciesist!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 26, 2020)

They are beautiful. I might have to get one - again.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the great compliments. These are great additions even for the speciesist out there  
Did I mention they bloom easily too?


----------



## blondie (Aug 27, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> My regular Doll's Kobold is blooming. The flower is smaller than normal but still adorable.
> View attachment 21301
> View attachment 21302



Very nice they all look stunning, but the middle one in this pick is outstanding


----------

